# another taxi replacement?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

whats the opinions on these?










Laguna's, yes, the old renault barge.

as my taxi is probably getting written off, im not sure wether to get another one, as the cheapest one of them is now £3895, and for that money i could always get one of these Laguna's. i know in the past they were ok until they went wrong, but i need to know what these ones are like, as they came with a 100K mileage warranty i feel they are must have been better built, so any factual input would be great, not just "they're french, leave them alone"

also, any plus points would be good, like are they 20K service intervals? relatively close on the fuel consumption? parts reasonable? any common faults? cambelt or chain engine?

TIA guys


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

They gonna write it off?.....

You only just got it......


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

3 months, havent even serviced it yet!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They are French ...... My 206 is my first and last French car. Anyway, Renault .... We have run 3 at work, 2.2 auto laguna .... Broke down first day, to be fair the diesel pipe came off. Other than that it wasn't too bad. The other two were scenics, a 1.9 which ate bulbs and air con systems, tat was replaced by a 1.5 106dci which fell apart, it didn't eat as many bulbs but the ac was rehashed ever year, the timing belt is an expensive job and it ate its engine. It was a bag of crap, the service reports on them were longer than anything else on the fleet. I wouldn't touch one.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> They are French ...... My 206 is my first and last French car. Anyway, Renault .... We have run 3 at work, 2.2 auto laguna .... Broke down first day, to be fair the diesel pipe came off. Other than that it wasn't too bad. The other two were scenics, a 1.9 which ate bulbs and air con systems, tat was replaced by a 1.5 106dci which fell apart, it didn't eat as many bulbs but the ac was rehashed ever year, the timing belt is an expensive job and it ate its engine. It was a bag of crap, the service reports on them were longer than anything else on the fleet. I wouldn't touch one.


apart from that, you like them?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll never have another and I refuse to run them at work. Some people like them, I'd be looking towards a cheap skoda superb if you can find one in budget.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Found a high mileage Mazda 6 2.2 diesel not far off budget


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I would take the Laguna over the Mazda any day - the Mazda's got a DPF which is no good for your line of work, and even those that do decent miles can have issues with them.

Some of the Superbs have DPF as well, but they are cracking value for money and have plenty of space and spec.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't the Lags have DPF's then????


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Honda Accord ? Not the answer to your question, i appreciate, but at least you may lessen any chance of future problems. All cars have inherent faults, if you like the Laguna, then go for it. So what if it breaks down, the Mayans predict the end of the world soon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Lagunas have them but they call them fap's, pretty much any diesel 2007/8 onwards has them.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mazda everyday over the Laguna, as long as you run the Mazda down the motorway for half an hour or so at least once a week it will be fine.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wonder what the service intervals are for the Mazda 2.2? The Lag is 18K


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Wonder what the service intervals are for the Mazda 2.2? The Lag is 18K


12500 or 12 months, google is your friend

http://www.buyacar.co.uk/mazda_mazda6_diesel_hatchback/car_22d_sport_185_5dr_5733.jhtml


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Lagunas have them but they call them fap's, pretty much any diesel 2007/8 onwards has them.


Not sure on the Laguna's - but the Peugeots FAP - is issue free thanks to an additive that it injects each time you fill up with fuel.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Mazda everyday over the Laguna, as long as you run the Mazda down the motorway for half an hour or so at least once a week it will be fine.


The only downside for the Mazda,is the cost of parts - they are HUGE! even for simple things like brakes and other consumables

That said, there are always the factors to get parts from


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say they are issue free, the Peugeot one is a nightmare, I've had 2 and wouldnt touch another with FAP.
Never had an issue with parts costs for my Mazda, pagid discs and pads for it are <£120, the only expensive thing is the oil.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

My Citroen C4 has the FAP/DPF with the EOLYS additive - 53,000 miles later and it has performed extremely well. The additive means it regenerates more easily and also means it can cope better with short trips. 

But, as with any DPF-based car, it needs a quick motorway thrash every week or so to ensure it regenerate.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

chrisgreen said:


> My Citroen C4 has the FAP/DPF with the EOLYS additive - 53,000 miles later and it has performed extremely well. The additive means it regenerates more easily and also means it can cope better with short trips.
> 
> But, as with any DPF-based car, it needs a quick motorway thrash every week or so to ensure it regenerate.


If its the same set up as the focus tdci which uses the same engine then I find they work well until 65k, after this they just fall apart


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmmm something to look into then, wonder if a renault garage would actually know, lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Skodaw said:


> Not sure on the Laguna's - but the Peugeots FAP - is issue free thanks to an additive that it injects each time you fill up with fuel.


Isn't this the same VW and AdBlue?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> 3 months, havent even serviced it yet!


Could you buy it back from the insurance company and get it fixed? Shame looks a good car and the damage from your pics don't look too bad.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Wouldn't touch a Laguna. 

My 02 model was the most unreliable car I've ever run. Constant problems from a week old to it eventually expiring on the M3 on a wet & sleeting XMas Eve 8 years ago.

Never again.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I could if I wanted to use it for personal use, but couldn't reuse it as a taxi, as they don't allow any car that's been in a total loss to be used as such, even if its the same one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Wouldn't touch a Laguna.
> 
> My 02 model was the most unreliable car I've ever run. Constant problems from a week old to it eventually expiring on the M3 on a wet & sleeting XMas Eve 8 years ago.
> 
> Never again.


Cheers, I know the old ones weren't good, but I need info on these new ones, as I think they are a good improvement and its not fair to judge the new one on the predecessor's flaws tbh, as I wonder who might have had an old ford when they were quite unreliable and said wouldn't have another one, have gone and got one now, if you see what I mean?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> Cheers, I know the old ones weren't good, but I need info on these new ones tbh, as I think they are a good improvement and its not fair to judge the new one on the predecessor's flaws tbh, as I wonder who might have had an old ford when they were quite unreliable and said wouldn't have another one, have gone and got one now, if you see what I mean?


Perhaps but I doubt they'll be a quantum leap mate as the new one's based on too much of the previous model for my liking.

Agree about Fords but TBH my first car was a Mk 5 Cortina and I've owned loads of them - never had a superstar with the blue oval to be fair until I got the Smax but never had a dud either :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

And I still only have a 3 grand budget, lol, was a mission before, even harder now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I reckon used prices have gone up in the last few months, when i was looking earlier in the year 1k would buy a tidy Octavia, now they are nearer £1300+


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bit bizarre isn't it? well,again, my search is 3K for a less than 4 yr old motor, and the cheapest one of mine to fall into this quota is this one

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1500/postcode/gu322hf/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> I could if I wanted to use it for personal use, but couldn't reuse it as a taxi, as they don't allow any car that's been in a total loss to be used as such, even if its the same one


Thats a shame, did know that. Good luck with the new car search :thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> bit bizarre isn't it? well,again, my search is 3K for a less than 4 yr old motor, and the cheapest one of mine to fall into this quota is this one
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1500/postcode/gu322hf/page/1?logcode=p


That looks like good value - lot of kit the Epica a few guys round my way seem to use them as Taxi's......decent mileage - diesel, full service history and under 4k :speechles

I am a massive Mazda fan but would probably go for that Chevvy over a hi mileage Mazda - another no here for the Laguna soz!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

every opinion helps! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

strange conversation this morning with my actual insurance company, saying about repairing the car, until i said that the company acting on their behalf, Proximo, told me they were going to write the car off when i told them how much i paid for it.

just as i thought it was going to go smoothly it seems the left hand doesnt know what the right hand is doing!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

back to the Laguna, are the DCi's cambelt driven?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes they are, and stupidly expensive they are too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Still want one ? This was a 57 plate.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

friday afternoon car, lol

its going to be down to what i can afford i reckon 

on the upside, i think, after DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPP investigation, the 2.0 DCi, might, MIGHT be chain driven! (prays :lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

unfortunately, im comparing everything to my old faithful reliable Rover


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this was after 1/2 hour researching

*Economical good sense
Renault Laguna facilitates ownership thanks to its exceptionally low running costs and long servicing intervals, wîth oil changes recommended every 30,000km for naturallyaspirated petrol and diesel engines (new Oil Control System system), and every 20,000km in the case of turbocharged powerplants. Sparkplugs and diesel and air filters only need replacing every 60,000km, while the timing belt and accessories should be changed every 120,000km for petrol versions and every 160,000km in the case of dieselpowered cars (except 2.0 16V petrol and 2.0 dCi whose timing chains come wîth a lifetime guarantee). The air and diesel filters have a life expectancy of 60,000km. Last but by no means least, all the powerplants selected for the Renault Laguna range return low fuel
consumption in day-to-day use.*


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a look at Autotrader and Parkers owners reviews. You would be a brave man to rely on a Renault to pay your mortgage


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i did, and dont seem to be many negatives, and this is only on the new model, the old ones i wouldnt touch i have to admit


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Luguna tourer 08
RENAULT LAGUNA 2.0 dCi 150 Initiale 5dr (Review date: 13th January '11)
4
Had the car for three years from new, very reliable only had one minor issue with the drivers seat rear panel popping off.

My average annual mileage is around 18K, much of which on motorways. The fuel economy that I achieve is around 37 miles per gallon, which is quiet a way off the manufacturers figure of a combined 45 mpg.

I have found the car to have good sound insulation, and a very good climate control system, and the sat nav / bluetooth work very well.

The cost of tyres was a bit of a shock as it needed extra load ones which average £150 each.

Overall the experience of owning the laguna has been a good one.

Practicality4 / 5 Reliability5 / 5 Running cost3 / 5 How it drives4 / 5
49 out of 49 readers found this review useful. Did you*


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*RENAULT LAGUNA 2.0 dCi Expression 5dr (Review date: 4th August '11)
4.5
had the car 6 months now and find it fantastically comfortable and just love to drive it,have twin girls and find theres plenty of room for all four of us and all the kit when we go on holiday.as for reliability just had to have the egr valve replaced under warrranty but apparently a common fault on all new diesels even the germans.For the price of the car the amount of kit is amazing,sat nav,bluetooth,climate control{which is fantastic},parking sensors.This is my second laguna and would not hesitate to purchase another.

Practicality5 / 5 Reliability4 / 5 Running cost4 / 5 How it drives5 / 5
19 out of 19 readers found this review useful. Did you?*


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so not all bad, going to look to see how it compares to the old model, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*RENAULT LAGUNA 1.9 dCi Dynamique 5dr (Review date: 30th January '12)
2.8
I am just 19 years old but have a daily commute of 60 miles to and from work so thought I would trade my ageing Seat Leon in for something comfy and economical. What a mistake.

The car as a whole is fantastic. It's extremely practical with plenty of space for every passenger and a huge boot with comfort that you would struggle to find on some of today's German executive cars. Whats more, for a 10 year old car it has so many toys such as the sunroof and electronic keycard.

It drives well with plenty of overtaking power, plus on the motorway I can easily average 54mpg cruising at 70.

Running costs are great, mpg is good, tax is low, plus for a 1.9 sized vehicle at my age I would expect to pay extreme amounts on insurance but it is actually cheaper than many 1.4 hatchbacks as it's not a common car for youngsters such as myself.

That is the good stuff over with, now for the bad...

I bought the car 3 weeks ago. When viewing it, it looked perfect, 99,000 miles, 2 owners and a full dealer service history. The 2nd day I had it the immobilser began to play up and had to pay a Renault dealership £812 to sort it out as it was not covered under the warranty. Then in the 2nd week the passenger window dropped off its hinges and would not go back up £346 for new motor. Now it is sat back at the garage I bought it from waiting for a new turbo charger to be fitted. The car lost all power on the motorway so I pulled over on to the hard shoulder when the engine began to do something known as "running away" where it revved to the maximum rpm uncontrollably and could only be stopped by stalling it in 6th gear. After fighting with the garage to get it repaired under warranty coverage, I am picking it up tomorrow and to be honest, I fear driving it now as I just don't know what will go wrong next. I miss my 210,000 mile Seat.

This would be such an awesome car, comfortable, spacious, cheap to run, perfect for families. Just such a shame that it is so unreliable and after doing research, it is not just mine that has caused it's owner sleepless nights and empty bank accounts. Will never EVER buy a Renault again and doubt I will be keeping this Laguna for much longer.

Practicality5 / 5 Reliability1 / 5 Running cost1 / 5 How it drives4 / 5
21 out of 25 readers found this review useful. Did you*


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah the old ones weren't great .... you are still braver tham me .... my current french steed the 206 is parked up at home with a suspected failed headgasket.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I always remember being a passenger in a mates 206, stretching my legs out and discovering a bar that ran across the top of the footwell was connected to the brake pedal. 

Had him going for a couple of weeks that his car was knackered when I rotated it with my foot and slowed the car down to a crawl without him realising :lol:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't dare touch a Laguna! 

Given that oen above got 37mph on the motorway have you considered a decent petrol engined car? Much less to go wrong these days. Honda Accord or Toyota Avensis in that budget as a petrol?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Petrol may be worth a shout no?
With lower purchase price, lower price at the pump for the fire liquid and lower repair costs it may make up for the slightly less mpg that will be achieved.

just a thought


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Have thought about it before, I started a thread about it not that long ago, but people thought I should still go diesel

Didn't see any Accord or Avensis in the budget/age bracket before, might be worth a look as nothing's decided yet


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure of your location but just some thoughts bearing in mind your budget and age requirements.
Did some searching on up to £4k thinking that you can haggle down towards £3k so didnt miss any crackers that may be priced at £3125 

Have seem more and more of these as Taxi's 42mpg combined not the worst in the world
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/postcode/g22lb/page/1/radius/1501?logcode=p

Diesel version
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/postcode/g22lb/page/1/radius/1501?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/1501/postcode/g22lb/page/1?logcode=p

I think this could be plated up by your LA
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/1501/page/1/postcode/g22lb?logcode=p

Great mileage on both of these and stil 42mpg combined for petrols coupled with japanese reliability
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/page/1/postcode/g22lb/radius/1501?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/page/1/postcode/g22lb/radius/1501?logcode=p

MPg just under 40 combined but worth a listing
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/1501/postcode/g22lb/page/1?logcode=p

Lots of ecenomical Vauxhall Merivas as well if suitable


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, every one of them is too old, they have to be 4 yrs old from date of registration, so 58 plate now

Still not sure what's going to happen with it yet, one minute it'll be written off, next it maybe repaired....... doing my nut in now


----------

